# Driveways In Naperville, IL



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have about 20 driveways in Naperville IL all within 1 square mile and then about 10 more scattered about the city. I do not want to plow them anymore, I have neither the time nor the inclination. let me know if anyone feels like plowing some driveways payup


----------



## rad1420 (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you still have the driveways in naperville?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are they taking away your bar hopping time?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

were about in naperville? im local about 10 minuets from naperville


----------



## rad1420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Naperville Snow Plowing*

I live in Naperville, Just tell me where they are and I will have them done!


----------



## rad1420 (Dec 2, 2009)

1997 Ford f250 heavy duty. Western 8' plow, western Pro flow spreader
2003 Ford 250 Triton. Western 7.5" plow, western Pro flow spreader


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Guys, this thread is from 2007......:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i feel like a ****** now, oops!


----------



## rad1420 (Dec 2, 2009)

the new boss 92;884992 said:


> i feel like a ****** now, oops!


Anyone have any accounts in Naperville


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

erkoehler;884990 said:


> Guys, this thread is from 2007......:laughing:


So,if I can pull threads from 1999 ,what's 2007?


----------



## BigGeorge (Oct 20, 2009)

Lot can be said 'bout the details! Thanks for the reminder.... watch that fine print.....


----------

